# Sealing front door from draughts



## Ana14 (30 Dec 2008)

In a new build house 10 months now.  Energy efficient windows, insulation and heating system.  All working well but we are being badly let down by the front door (special commission wooden big door) that lets in a lot of draughts and negates our good work to keep in the heat.  Any good ideas on how to seal it (and still be able to use it to come in and out of?) thanks...


----------



## johnjoda (30 Dec 2008)

Hi, there are good quality draught excluder's on the market, the better of them is a rubber gasket to fit around the perimeter of the door frame, easy d.i.y job. Personally i would ask the advice of the person who made the door as you would expect the door to be draught free


----------



## NHG (5 Jan 2009)

Is it the top, sides or bottom that the draught is coming in through?  Its amazing the draught that can come in through the keyhole also, if it has a deadlock as opposed to a multipoint lock, make sure that you have a covered escutchion cover over it.

Does the frame have a grove for a patent draught seal on the sides and top, maybe the seal is missing or perished with paint etc?


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Jan 2009)

Ana14 said:


> In a new build house 10 months now. Energy efficient windows, insulation and heating system. All working well but we are being badly let down by the front door (special commission wooden big door) that lets in a lot of draughts and negates our good work to keep in the heat. Any good ideas on how to seal it (and still be able to use it to come in and out of?) thanks...


If it's a multi point locking system, make sure that everything is properly alligned i.e., between the door and the frame. I had a similar problem with a pvc door a few years ago. I agree with *johnjoda* about going back to the manufacturer. After ten months I'd imagine you still have a come back on the door.


----------



## BillK (5 Jan 2009)

The problem may of course bein the frame....
I agree with JohnJoda re the strip with rubber gasket as there is a small degree of adjustment possible.


----------



## Bedzilla (5 Jan 2009)

Possibly do a smoke test see if it is noticeable and if so, Get the manufacturer or rep to come out and inspect.


----------



## Beefs (6 Jan 2009)

Hi,
Can you get the rubber gasket seals from any DIY store?
Thanks


----------



## BillK (6 Jan 2009)

B&Q was where we got ours, but I live in England.


----------

